# les / des présentes (présent)



## tizón

Hola, buenos días,

Quisiera saber si alguien podría ayudarme a traducir esta frase de un pacto de accionistas: "Mr.XXXX, habilité aux termes des présentes en vertue d'une décision .....".

No entiendo muy bien a que se refiere....

¿ Podría ser "habilitado en los términos de las presentes disposiciones en virtud de...."?

Muchas gracias de antemano,


----------



## FLorencee

Hola

habilité aux termes des présentes en vertue d'une décision.

Sí, has sido "habilitado en los términos prescriptos"

Cuidado, que "présentes" se refiere a una cartas; lo que viene a ser por supuesto las "presentes disposiciones". Pero no lo dejaría así. Creo que se dice: "la presente" así que porque no: "las presentes"?! 

Saludos


----------



## Felt

muchas muchas gracias 

y esta frase???
"déclare, par les présentes, constituer son mandataire spécial"????
como la podriamos traducir al castellano???

Hilo dividido
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## karinemartin

*Préalablement à la convention, objet des présentes, il a été exposé ce qui suit :*
*Previamente a la convención, objeto de las presentes, se expuso lo siguiente:

El término presentes me causa dudas.....

como lo diriais?
*


----------



## GURB

Hola
Dans la langue administrative, comme c'est ici le cas, la présente sous-entend la présente lettre, circulaire, convocation etc...Même chose en espagnol.


----------



## Tina.Irun

GURB said:


> Hola
> Dans la langue administrative, comme c'est ici le cas, la présente sous-entend la présente lettre, circulaire, convocation etc...Même chose en espagnol.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Lo único, confirmar si es en singular o en plural en función de lo que precede.
"objeto de la presente", me suena más.


----------



## karinemartin

podría ser de las presentes empresas? porque ne frances esta en pluarl?

se trata de un doc. que es una convención entre 2 empresas


----------



## GURB

Conforme con Iglesia; nunca había visto "présentes" en plural; pero no se trata de las empresas. Si no tienes más contexto que lo aclare puede ser algo como "les présentes dispositions, clauses ...? et que vous avez reçues". Pones "objeto de las presentes" es tan poco comprensible en un idioma como en el otro y no tienes porque aclarar.
Un saludo


----------



## LNA ANL

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Bonjour à tous! Hay un grupo de personas que se disponen a elaborar estatutos de empresa S.A., y el texto comienza: Les soussignés (los abajo firmantes): Fulana Holding S.A., representada por los Sres. Fulanito y Menganito, debidamente habilitados... He aquí mi pregunta: ¿para los presentes fines? No entiendo el femenino de la palabra en francés en este contexto: présentes. De ahí que me resulte difícil la traducción. ¿Alguien sabe cómo ayudarme? Os lo agradezco mucho.


----------



## Vincinou

Bonjour,

Les présentes fait référence au document en cours d'élaboration (statuts dans ce cas).


----------



## LNA ANL

¿Pero por qué usa el género femenino présentEs? ¿Cartas, lettres? Este sujeto omitido no aparece por ningún lado. No me lo explico. Será que arrastra un viejo uso. Merci!


----------



## Vincinou

Je vous informe par la présente (sous-entendu lettre).
Cordialement.


----------



## LNA ANL

Muchas gracias. En mi caso no es una carta, ni varias. Es un acta correspondiente a unos estatutos (un procès verbal, donc). Y sigue sin encajar el género (y ni siquiera el número, aunque puedo suponer que se han hecho copias) cual gato encerrado. Amicalement,


----------



## bondakor

Hola,
Por favor, me gustaría que me ayudaran con _*les présentes* _en este contrato de venta. Yo lo traduje como *el presente* ya que creo que remplaza
al documento, pero no estoy seguro.

Cependant, les parties reconnaissent que lesdits ajustements ont été effectués sur la foi des renseignements et documents qui étaient disponibles à la date *des présentes* et en cas d'erreurs ou d'omissions des préposés de la commission scolaire ou de la municipalité concernées ou des parties elles-mêmes, ces dernières s'engagent à faire entre elles tous nouveaux ajustements nécessaires avec pour date de référence, la date des présentes. 

He aquí la traducción que hice:
Sin embargo, las partes reconocen que las dichas reparaciones han sido efectuadas en base a informaciones y documentos disponibles a la fecha *del presente* y en caso de errores u omisiones de los encargados de la comision escolar o del municipio concernientes, o de las partes mismas, éstas últimas se comprometen a hacer conjuntamente cualquier arreglo que sea necesario teniendo por fecha de referencia, la fecha del presente.

Muchas gracias


----------



## las cosas facilitas

debe de ser, creo, " de los presentes (personas que allí estaban) "

A ver........, sí, puede ser lo que tu dices: " el presente documento "


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,


> debe de ser, creo, " de los presentes (personas que allí estaban) "


No, esto no es posible, si fuera así pondríamos "les personnes présentes".

_Les présentes_, así como _"la présente"_, son expresiones clásicas en el marco jurídico:


> − *Empl. subst. fém. *♦ _La présente._ La présente lettre, celle que l'on est en train d'écrire.
> ♦ *Les présentes.* _Mod._ [Dans un texte constit. ou jur.]  Les présentes dispositions, les présentes clauses, le présent acte.
> Source : CNRTL


Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Significa, como te indica Gevy, "a la fecha del presente acto/contrato,..."


----------



## bondakor

Pero entonces, según lo que dice Gevy, "*Les présentes*" en mi documento sería más bien _Las presentes disposiciones _ya que esta en plural y no en singular_. _Ahora, mi duda es que aquí en el contexto no se están mencionando antes, en ninguna parte del documento, la palabra _dispocisiones, _o esto no es necesario ?. En caso de que fuese así entonces yo debería traducir *a la fecha de las presentes disposiciones, *o lo puedo dejar así como en francés, *a la fecha de las presentes *y omitiendo *dispocisiones ?*

He aquí el parrafo anterior al primero que puse en éste Thread.

*TRANSFERT DES RISQUES *
Dans l'éventualité où la date de délivrance de l'immeuble serait différente de la date *des présentes*, il est expressément stipulé que le transfert des risques se fera à compter des présentes sur la tête de l'acquéreur bien que la date de délivrance soit reportée à une date ultérieure ; en conséquence, l'acquéreur devra lui-même assurer l'immeuble à compter des présentes à l'entière exonération du vendeur. 

Bueno mil gracias de antemano por despejar todas mis dudas


----------



## vibear

Hola, estoy traduciendo un poder notarial y hay una frase que no logro comprender:

Lequel* a par ces présentes*, constitué pour mandataire spéciale.

Alguien me podría ayudar a resolverla.
Lo agradecería mucho.


----------



## Paquita

hola Vibear:
Bienvenido entre nosotros

La palabra y su significado son idénticas en ambas lenguas: Por medio de la presente

En cuanto a la frase entera, para mí, no tiene sentido. Parece troncada...A lo mejor con la frase completa...

Por otra parte, siendo habitualmente masculino "mandataire" el "adjetivo "spéciale" en femenino no encaja...

lequel = el cual
a constitué = ha constituido
....


----------



## vibear

Muchas gracias por la respuesta.
Es que la frase es un poco rara.
Empieza asi:

En vertu des pouvoirs qui lui on été conférés à cet effet.
Lequel a par ces présentes, constitué pour mandataire spéciale:
Monsieur  ______, titulaire de la carte d'identité nationale nº____

Muchas gracias.
Espero tu respuesta.


----------



## Vincinou

Me parece que falta algo. Podria ser "Lequel a, par ces présentes, constitué XXX comme mandataire spécial. "


----------



## vibear

El texto aparece sin la coma, pero yo tb lo había pensado ya, porque así no tiene sentido.

*****


----------



## Paquita

Deber de haber algo más antes...o después ...

después:
Un notario, (por ejemplo), el señor X que merced a los poderes que le han sido dados  ha designado al señor Y con el debido DNI para hacer algo, decide que/ hace que / ....

antes: 
Ha decidido que ...merced a los poderes que le han sido dados con los cuales ha podido designar al señor Y con el debido DNI como...


----------



## vibear

Te copio un trozo del texto para que lo puedas ver:

"Monsieur Julian, domicilié à -------, et titulaire du passeport Nº----
Agissant au nom et pour le compte de la société ----, Société à Responsabilité Limitée au capital de 100.000,00 dhs et dont le siège social est à Casablanca,------, ayant l'identification fiscal Nº----
En vertu des pouvoirs qui lui ont été conférés à cet effet,
Lequel a par ces présentes, constitué pour mandataire spéciale:

Monsieur-------, titulaire de la carte d'identité nationale Nº-----"


Muchas gracias, 
espero pueddas ayudarme


----------



## Paquita

> "Monsieur Julian, blablabla
> En vertu des pouvoirs qui lui ont été conférés à cet effet,
> Lequel a par ces présentes, constitué pour mandataire spécial*e*:
> 
> Monsieur-------, titulaire de la carte d'identité nationale Nº-----"



Lo que te decía:

Al señor Julián le han atribuido poderes a tal efecto (al efecto de lo que han dicho anteriormente)

Este don Julián, por estas cartas/actas/ ...(lo que presenta) ha designado al señor ----- como  ... se continuará aquí: http://www.wordreference.com/fres/mandataire

(de nuevo está escrito en lenguaje "de toda la vida")


----------

